

Weave for Messenger, feels like Apple Watch sketch - rshev
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/weave-for-messenger/id994829540?mt=8

======
rshev
Please welcome my new iOS app, Weave for Messenger! Weave for Messenger was
inspired by Apple Watch sketch feature to quickly draw and send hand-crafted
doodles to peers. The app brings an enhanced version of Watch sketch feature
to Facebook Messenger platform users, featuring color support and a simple and
user-friendly UI. Weave animations are uploaded as videos, which enables them
to be viewed on any device with no app installed, repeating the way the doodle
was drawn with a beautiful self-dissolving effect at the end of the recording.

